# Halo 3" new construction can



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me why a 3" halo, IC can housing is so big compared to a 6" or 4" ic new construction?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Can someone tell me why a 3" halo, IC can housing is so big compared to a 6" or 4" ic new construction?


They want to make sure you can never get them out again.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would think that air tight to air tight comparisons are pretty close to size in total volume, but a smaller light source has a phenomenal amount of heat, so dissipation is probably why the 3" seems so large. I do believe that the 4" air tight is the same size "box" or bigger than the 3" though. The 6" has enough volume to not need a square box (though some manufacturers do have them for their ic airtight cans), whereas the 3/4" does not.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They want to make sure you can never get them out again.


Then you come and hack up the ceiling just to fix a wirenut.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3" hi hats.......I love selling them to the designer idiots being they need twice as many to do the job.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> 3" hi hats.......I love selling them to the designer idiots being they need twice as many to do the job.


Lots of designers also like a job done right and recommend low voltage, where you don't need "twice as many" :whistling2: .


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Its great when the designers spec out Iris cans. General contractor missed the memo in reflective ceiling plan that all ceiling joist needed to be minimum 2" x 10" to accommodate the IC housing. :-((


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I suspect the reason it is so large is to accommodate a large enough bulb so that the fixture is desirable. If it were really small you may be limit to a 20 watt bulb.

BTW, I did not know Halo had them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Standard 3" can









Shallow style


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

shockdoc said:


> 3" hi hats.......i love selling them to the designer idiots being they need twice as many to do the job.


 

holy chit where you been????????????


----------



## scrypps (Apr 3, 2011)

What's the voltage? 3" cans I put in are low voltage, way more heat than line voltage.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

3" halo with gu10 MR16 line voltage.... Not sure why anyone used low voltage cans anymore...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

captkirk said:


> 3" halo with gu10 MR16 line voltage.... Not sure why anyone used low voltage cans anymore...


 
Every low voltage I come accross I rip it out if possible.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im not a fan of them at all... When im doing a bid i usually just spec 5 inch now. If the room is small, I go with 4 inch... 

And when im doing old work i will either match whats in the house or go with 5 inch...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Im not a fan of them at all... When im doing a bid i usually just spec 5 inch now. If the room is small, I go with 4 inch...
> 
> And when im doing old work i will either match whats in the house or go with 5 inch...


I've been selling a lot of 6" lately w/ the LED trims. A few years ago I was thinking 6" would be completely phased out.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I've been selling a lot of 6" lately w/ the LED trims. A few years ago I was thinking 6" would be completely phased out.


Yea i used to too, but i like the 5 now.. You get the same amount of light in a smaller package..

Im kind of staying away from led now, to many issues with dimming and stuff.. The only time i will push them is if the ceiling requires a 12 footer and above... or if they dont want to dim them...


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

how hot do the LED trims run ??
I would figure with LED IC, that can must be pretty big ??

I havn't ventured into LED lighting yet. Figure in another 2-3 years, the technology will be much better.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got a big house coming up, framing now, stopped by yesterday. The Architect hasn't produced an electrical plan yet. Normally I wouldn't need an architects in put on lighting but this is not a normal house! It has 10 ' high ceilings on the basement and first floors, not sure about the second. If they go with cans what would you recommend? I've used in 15' collar ties [off the floor] Halo 1499 Mr 16 LV. The builder also said the owner wants a " smart house" control stuff from his I phone. Lutron Homeworks maybe { used it before}. Any comments on other lighting control systems?
Will have a pool , geothermal heat, driveway lighting , gate etc.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

scrypps said:


> What's the voltage? 3" cans I put in are low voltage, way more heat than line voltage.


Line voltage.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Clarky said:


> I've got a big house coming up, framing now, stopped by yesterday. The Architect hasn't produced an electrical plan yet. Normally I wouldn't need an architects in put on lighting but this is not a normal house! It has 10 ' high ceilings on the basement and first floors, not sure about the second. If they go with cans what would you recommend? I've used in 15' collar ties [off the floor] Halo 1499 Mr 16 LV. The builder also said the owner wants a " smart house" control stuff from his I phone. Lutron Homeworks maybe { used it before}. Any comments on other lighting control systems?
> Will have a pool , geothermal heat, driveway lighting , gate etc.


Homeworks QS or RA2 from Lutron for lighting control. Use Halo Iris or Lucifer for lighting.


----------

